# What is this super yellow non-locust wood I have here?



## NoPaint (Jan 23, 2012)

I had a buddy leave me some wood so I can stretch my new Huskee 22ton's legs.  What do I have here?  Its real yellow but not locust.


----------



## chvymn99 (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks to  be Mulberry.  Said to be good wood, haven't officially used mine yet.  But its related to Hedge.


----------



## Constrictor (Jan 23, 2012)

What you have there is hedge aka osage orange


----------



## blujacket (Jan 23, 2012)

+1 Mulberry, splits easy. Love it.


----------



## NoPaint (Jan 23, 2012)

It does look pretty mulberry to me now that you mention it.  I hope its good and hard so I don't get all those wood boring ants in it :/


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 23, 2012)

Mulberry. Those ends were probably a lot brighter yellow when it was cut. Let's see a fresh split.


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 23, 2012)

Take a look at a recent thread about the Golden Wall. That thread has great pics of Osage Orange (aka Hedge) that look a lot like your wood.

Edit: I don't really see Hedge or Mulberry firewood very often, but I bet it is one of the two.


----------



## KarlP (Jan 23, 2012)

Another vote for Mulberry.  My favorite firewood!  Burns great but sparks like crazy after one summer of seasoning.  The fireworks show isn't as spectacular the 2nd year and it burns even better then.


----------



## lukem (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that is NOT hedge because of the way the bark looks.  Is the sap super-sticky?  If so, it could be hedge....and a very funky looking one at that.  I'm thinking Mulberry too.


----------



## dannynelson77 (Jan 23, 2012)

Mulberry......good stuff!  Just am finishing up about a half cord of it thats been split/stacked for almost 2 years.....coals VERY well!!


----------



## CTYank (Jan 23, 2012)

If you'd disclose your location, it'd help greatly in filtering guesswork.

Being in "USA" doesn't help much. Witness protection thing?


----------



## hareball (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is a round of mulberry. I split this April 2010, just burned a few splits the other night and it put on a big show!






Split


----------



## seeyal8r (Jan 23, 2012)

I've got a load of mulberry at my house. Looks exactly the same. Definitely not bois darc.


----------



## wishlist (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not sure what you have nopaint but I'm 100% sure that splitter needs to get dirty!  You must have read the manual, I see its set to split correctly!  Congrats on the new splitter, it will serve you well.


----------



## mtarbert (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like mulberry to me and I have burned tons of it. Great all around for the stove but, stinkbugs Love to winter over in it. Whenever I bring it into the house the buggers are flying around for hours. I had to buy a butterfly net to capture them in-flight after a couple died and got cooked on the top of the stove...............Not a pleasant smell


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jan 24, 2012)

Wood Duck said:
			
		

> I don't really see Hedge or Mulberry firewood very often, but I bet it is one of the two.



Interesting to hear this-its all over the place here East of you like a weed!


----------



## RORY12553 (Jan 24, 2012)

hareball said:
			
		

> Here is a round of mulberry. I split this April 2010, just burned a few splits the other night and it put on a big show!


 
Have something that is a deeper red but has the same white stripes on the outside before the bark? Red oak or something else?


----------



## hareball (Jan 24, 2012)

Rory, here is a red oak


----------



## Thistle (Jan 24, 2012)

Absolutely Mulberry,one of my favs.Very widespread around here though not found in whole stands like most other hardwoods.Usually I get some each year,everyone one wants them gone from their yard,even the fruitless male ones it seems.

Apr. 2007

Apr.2010

June 2010 cut 2 months w/green sprouts


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 25, 2012)

I like how it goes from super-bright-haven't-peed-in-12-hours-yellow to deep, rich, dark brown after a couple of days in the sun.


----------



## lukem (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's a recent load of hedge for comparison:


----------



## Mr A (May 20, 2012)

Late to the conversation. Lots of what people call "fruitless" mulberry in Sacramento, grown on city and suburban lots. Fast growing shade tree. It is a water seeker, roots grow into waste lines and trunk roots tend to grow above ground and into driveways. I had a big one I had cut down, took it to the dump. This was before I took to burning wood, had no no clue at the time. A neighbor around the corner is cutting one down, I have been loading it up, he is grateful not having to haul it off himself. I have a few truckloads from craigslist also. This is the only thread I have found at Hearth on mulberry. Not much anywhere else either. I have never burned it myself, but I read somewhere else it is similar to pear, is good for smoking meats, may be good for the next pork roast.


----------



## Woody Stover (May 20, 2012)

lukem said:


> Here's a recent load of hedge for comparison:


Yeah, that stuff is a whole 'nother magnitude of yellow.


----------



## Gark (May 20, 2012)

Mullberry around here is often riddled with 3/16" oblong channels made by some hungry wood chewing bug. The tunnels are usually close to the heartwood/sapwood border and the bugs shove mountains of sawdust and frass out of the holes. Not unusual to see pyramids of the sawdust on the splits under the one getting chewed. Mullberry burns great. Good score!


----------



## begreen (May 20, 2012)

Mr A said:


> This is the only thread I have found at Hearth on mulberry. Not much anywhere else either. I have never burned it myself, but I read somewhere else it is similar to pear, is good for smoking meats, may be good for the next pork roast.


 
Do a search on mulberry in this forum. There are lots more threads on this wood.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 20, 2012)

wishlist said:


> I'm not sure what you have nopaint but I'm 100% sure that splitter needs to get dirty! You must have read the manual, I see its set to split correctly! Congrats on the new splitter, it will serve you well.


 
Wishlist, where on earth have you been? Certainly not getting educated I see by your splitting recommendation.


----------

